# Windows Server Default Printer keep changing



## jwc (Nov 7, 2008)

Windows Domain 2003 Server, Our windows 7 and vista Client the default printer keeps changing, I dont know why. I install the printer drivers on the domain controller then share the printer. Then I go to the local machine then add a network printer which finds the shared printer. Then I set this as default on the client machine. Then it randomly changes to a different default printer.

Someone said this go to on GPO
· Computer Configuration\Administrative Templates\Windows Components
\Terminal Services\Client/Server data redirection\Do not set default
client printer to be the default printer in a session] " should be "not configured"
Right click the RDP-Tcp connection, and click Properties.
In the Client Settings tab, ensure that you uncheck the "Use connection settings from user settings" or
uncheck sub option "Default to main client printer".

Why should this affected the local machine if they dont use terminal services


----------

